# Extreme difficulty with 2 budgies.



## Jonahhh (Apr 19, 2021)

About a year ago I got 2 budgies for myself, I got them home and within 2 weeks I was already trying to tame them. It took about a month but they eventually both started eating out of my hand with seed and they would sit on my finger to eat Millet. But literally one day all progress stopped, I'm not sure if I did something or they just don't like me anymore, but now they hide away from me on the top of their cage, they won't come anywhere near my hand now. I've tried putting my hand on the edge of the cage for about a week now and I've been following these forms but it feels like I've made no progress at all. I just want to be able to bond with them and be able to handle them without forcing anything upon them or making them anxious.


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi Jonahhh, sorry to hear you are having trouble. I had one then brought a second one home but the second budgie passed in February. My first budgie is still here though and very happy and healthy. 

I can tell you from once taming two budgies myself, it is the kind of process where unfortunately you just will have random setbacks where you feel like you keep losing progress then regaining it. That's what it was like for me. It just happens. They are funny like that. Don't be disheartened. It takes a lot of patience and persistence. 

A good rule of thumb I used, as I know how frustrating it can get, is to keep taming/bonding sessions short.. maybe 10-15 mins at a time. Walk away as soon as you feel yourself getting irritated. They will sense your mood and will make them want to stay back even more. Routine and repitition helps. Maybe at some point did you break routine or go out for a longer time than usual or something that may have confused them? That used to set mine back. They will just have their off days when they have their own minds about what they want. 

The best thing you can do, as much as you may want the taming process to happen quicker, is go at their pace. Sit, talk to them and learn their body language. Learn their triggers and signals. Let them make the decisions. Resist the urge to push further when they are being reluctant (I know I am guilty of this myself in the past). They need to know that they can say "no" and you will listen. This just takes time.

I hope some of my advice has been helpful. Never get too discouraged, it will become easier over time to read them and know when they are likely to accept interaction. They will love you in time!


----------



## Jonahhh (Apr 19, 2021)

l_ship96 said:


> Hi Jonahhh, sorry to hear you are having trouble. I had one then brought a second one home but the second budgie passed in February. My first budgie is still here though and very happy and healthy.
> 
> I can tell you from once taming two budgies myself, it is the kind of process where unfortunately you just will have random setbacks where you feel like you keep losing progress then regaining it. That's what it was like for me. It just happens. They are funny like that. Don't be disheartened. It takes a lot of patience and persistence.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I'm gonna put these methods to work as soon as possible!


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Jonahhh said:


> Thank you so much, I'm gonna put these methods to work as soon as possible!


No problem! I know how frustrating it was when I started out and didn't have much help. I hope they help and do let me know how you get on! 😊


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've been given excellent advice. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------

